# Brock Lesnar submits Gabriel Gonzaga



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

> An astonishing exhibition win for UFC Heavyweight Champion, Brock Lesnar as he submitted Brazillian Jiu Jitsu Champion Gabriel “Napao” Gonzaga in a grappling match after he and training partner Chris Tuchscherer were invited to to Ludlow, Massachusetts to attend a seminar.
> 
> The heavyweight champion immediately took down Gonzaga, landing in his half guard then passed to side control after Gonzaga attempted to replace his guard. Lesnar then quickly transitioned to north-south holding on to Gonzaga’s right wrist and as Gonzaga tried to bump up onto his side, Lesnar pulled the arm into a kimura and submitted the Jiu Jitsu ace in just under 50 seconds.
> 
> ...


Source 

Looks like strength wins again.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I bet Lesnar wore a cup


----------



## brocklezzmore (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah brock sold his soul to the devil for his new unparalleled jiu jitsu ability. shortly after the transaction was finished, he quickly took down the devil and overwhelm it with his massive strength and size, cutting all limbs and pulling out its teeth and punch the devil in the face with his lunch-box-size fist and took his soul back. 

the devil was really really realy scared..im telling you..and apologize profusely.

brock doesnt even have a chin...it’s just another lunch-box-size fist!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

jmacjer said:


> Source
> 
> Looks like strength wins again.


Yep because strength teaches you how to pass the guard of a bjj expert and properly lock in a submission.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I bet Lesnar wore a cup


Repped


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Lesnar will be unstoppable within a year or 2. IMO he destroys Fedor.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

Brock truly is the best heavy weight in the world right now. He's on another level than fedor. Honestly it would be a waste of his time to fight somebody like fedor, the fight would end in 10 seconds.

And hes just getting better. 

Brock > *


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Did this really happen? That's interesting.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

did not see that coming, in under 50seconds damn. but then again size and strength are a massive advantages.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone know if there any high quality HWs planning to transition from college wrestling to MMA in the near future? Because outside of a quick knockout the only way I see Brock losing is if we can find a better wrestler than him and is also big enough big enough to deal with his size.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

That is scary... I've said it before, Lesnar with a solid, if not good, jitz game will be practically unstoppable. 

He will then have almost all of the attributes that make you a champ. Speed, Chin, power, wrestling, strength, and then jitz. Just scary.



Reality Check said:


> Brock truly is the best heavy weight in the world right now. He's on another level than fedor. Honestly it would be a waste of his time to fight somebody like fedor, the fight would end in 10 seconds.
> 
> And hes just getting better.
> 
> Brock > *


This is simply foolish. According to what you are saying, Brock should just retire now. On another level than Fedor? Really? You can argue that his size, wrestling, and strength are better than Fedor's. However, Fedor is Elite. That is as high a level as you can go.

The way you diminish Fedor and his accomplishments is borderline trolling.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This makes him even scarier. I guess this proves that Frank Mir probably severely under-estimated Lesnars progress.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> That is scary... I've said it before, Lesnar with a solid, if not good, jitz game will be practically unstoppable.
> 
> He will then have almost all of the attributes that make you a champ. Speed, Chin, power, wrestling, strength, and then jitz. Just scary.
> 
> ...


Fedor's skills/technique are elite, however he isn't what I would consider a world-class athlete. As soon as more world class athletes start coming in and getting close to the skill level of a Fedor your're going to see a new definition of elite.

At one time Royce Gracie was as elite as it gets, now he would struggle to stay in the UFC. The sport is evolving and in 10-15 years a guy like Fedor would be getting pwn'd.


Edit: a fighter on another forum is claiming that Tuchscherer is denying the rumor.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Fedor's skills/technique are elite, however he isn't what I would consider a world-class athlete. As soon as more world class athletes start coming in and getting close to the skill level of a Fedor your're going to see a new definition of elite.
> 
> At one time Royce Gracie was as elite as it gets, now he would struggle to stay in the UFC. The sport is evolving and in 10-15 years a guy like Fedor would be getting pwn'd.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely. However, to simply say that a fight with Fedor is a waste of time is a load of crap. Of course, there will be a guy that comes around that makes Fedor look crappy. However, Fedor is still at the top of the food chain. And, until someone actually beats Fedor, you can't logically argue that someone has surpassed him to such a degree that a fight with him would be useless.

I'm not a Fedor nuthugger, but I won't be foolish to diminish his talents and accomplishments.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

So if he wins by knockout (Randy), he's hated on for being a bully and too big. If he rabbit punches someone on the ground, he's hated on for laying on people too much. He pulls a fricken legit submission on a BJJ black belt under Wander Braga, and not just some big striker guy who's a turtle on his back and Brock gets hated for.... beating a legit MMA artist, like an MMA'ist, and beating said legit MMA artist at his own strength (BJJ).... :confused02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Napao's a big boy who regularly weighs in from 250-260, so it's not like he submitted a blown up LHW like Couture. 

Brock's going to continue to win more fans as his athletic talent continues to blossom. Like a lotus flower.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> So if he wins by knockout (Randy), he's hated on for being a bully and too big. If he rabbit punches someone on the ground, he's hated on for laying on people too much. He pulls a fricken legit submission on a BJJ black belt under Wander Braga, and not just some big striker guy who's a turtle on his back and Brock gets hated for.... beating a legit MMA artist, like an MMA'ist, and beating said legit MMA artist at his own strength (BJJ).... :confused02:


You would be correct, sir.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

jmacjer said:


> Source
> 
> Looks like strength wins again.


Because a friendly exhibition match with Gonzaga proves that Lesnar is a black belt level BJJist. 


Yeah... There's only one BJ I see as far as Brock goes and it's the one his fan-boys dream of giving.

:sarcastic12:



VolcomX311 said:


> So if he wins by knockout (Randy), he's hated on for being a bully and too big. If he rabbit punches someone on the ground, he's hated on for laying on people too much. He pulls a fricken legit submission on a BJJ black belt under Wander Braga, and not just some big striker guy who's a turtle on his back and Brock gets hated for.... beating a legit MMA artist, like an MMA'ist, and beating said legit MMA artist at his own strength (BJJ).... :confused02:


Looks like Sherdog is going to have to update its Fightfinder profile to include victory over Gonzaga in the new seminar leagues now hosted in Ludlow, Massachusetts.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

:thumbsdown: cockchestnar :thumbsdown::sarcastic12:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> That is scary... I've said it before, Lesnar with a solid, if not good, jitz game will be practically unstoppable.
> 
> He will then have almost all of the attributes that make you a champ. Speed, Chin, power, wrestling, strength, and then jitz. Just scary.
> 
> ...


 Fedor is the most overhyped mma fighter in history. Yes, he's good, and was at the top of the crappy HW heap and one time, but he can't hang with the new guard, just as crocop and the rest of them. I wish you guys would just face it. The only reason he's seen as the best, is because he's been avoiding the best for the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I have some serious doubts about the validity of this story, but I don't doubt Lesnar has picked up some submission skills in his two years of MMA training. He'll always rely heavily on his dominating wrestling however.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

at least we know he has other weapons in his arsenal. i mean if you make gg tap in 50 seconds your doing something right.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It's not just strength, or size. Brock has technique, and plenty of it. You don't get to be an NCAA champion without it.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bottom line, "look at the score board," he's the champ. You can hate all day, but simply put, "look at the scoreboard." All your "MMA purist" uppity crap is saw dust in the mouth at the end of the day.




Tomislav III said:


> Because a friendly exhibition match with Gonzaga proves that Lesnar is a black belt level BJJist.



who the phuck said anything about labeling Brock as an honorary black belt for subbing Gonzaga? It's MMA, everyone gets caught, but catching someone with a sub isn't the same thing is catching someone in a back stepping arm flail. 




Tomislav III said:


> Yeah... There's only one BJ I see as far as Brock goes and it's the one his fan-boys dream of giving.


Do you really want to take it to this level? Being a fan of a fighter and sticking up for his accomplishments equates to fan-boys & bj's? Then everyone on this forum needs to wipe off their bottom lip at some point. 




Tomislav III said:


> Looks like Sherdog is going to have to update its Fightfinder profile to include victory over Gonzaga in the new seminar leagues now hosted in Ludlow, Massachusetts.


that was at least clever. 



ZENKI1 said:


> :thumbsdown: cockchestnar :thumbsdown::sarcastic12:


Profound argument. I can't debate your insight. You're like the Socrates of MMA, matter of fact, eff Brock, you've converted me on sheer, irrefutable reason alone.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

a 300lb+ world-class wrestler overwhelms a 250lb BJJ guy, who Maia tapped out twice in under a minute on two seperate occasions. 


Just sayin', as resident brock-hater, this says nothing about his MMA game that we didn't already know.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

xeberus said:


> did not see that coming, in under 50seconds damn. but then again size and strength are a massive advantages.


Only if the owner of such size and strength has the natural ability and skillset to use it properly.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

interesting if true but let's see what Carwin can do.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

is there a video of this?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Profound argument. I can't debate your insight. You're like the Socrates of MMA, matter of fact, eff Brock, you've converted me on sheer, irrefutable reason alone.


Take a deep breath.. Done with your roid raging fit yet? OK.. Its cool for you to be on a public forum and support a fighter you like.. We all do thats somewhat the point behind it all.. But you need to chill a lil.. Im not sure why ur his fan? Body building? WWE fan? WHatever thats your bizz.. BUt me personally. I could careless about his muscles. Ill look to Arnold for direction there . WWE . Ill leave that to the mullet wearing iroc driver down the street.. 
WHY I HATE AND MANY OTHERS IS BECAUSE HES A CHEAP FIGHTER WITH A BAD ATTITUDE! That isnt good for the sport..If I wanted to follow anything he offered Id watch wwe. The guy knows hes not liked by most but instead of trying to win over fans hes happy with playing the villian likes hes in WWE to sell tickets.. Im into mma for the sport of it I could careless about the money and fades of it.
:thumbsdown:COCKCHESTNAR FTMFL:thumbsdown:


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm kind of skeptical. I've never heard of that website before, and the link doesn't even work. Are any legitimate websites reporting this?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No other sites are running this and this website doesn't sound official or reliable.

I highly, highly doubt this happened.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Believe it when a legitamate source with a working link says it's true. 

If it is true however, I may have to change my prediction on the Brock Carwin fight.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Nah...I heard that Emerson submitted Lesnar and Gonzaga simultaneously.


----------



## Marbles (Aug 31, 2009)

There must have been someone in the crowd who recorded the fight on their phones...how come i can't find any online?


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> The guy knows hes not liked by most but instead of trying to win over fans hes happy with playing the villian likes hes in WWE to sell tickets.. Im into mma for the sport of it I could careless about the money and fades of it.
> :thumbsdown:COCKCHESTNAR FTMFL:thumbsdown:


so what.. if hes "playing the villian" pretty sure he was hated before his first fight.. after his first fight.. after his 2nd fight.. after his 3rd fight, tbh i think hes just about gave up trying to win fans over, theres a good enough brock sect running, he dosnt need the world on his side wich your making out is the 2nd most important thing about mma being a fan favourite.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> So if he wins by knockout (Randy), he's hated on for being a bully and too big. If he rabbit punches someone on the ground, he's hated on for laying on people too much. He pulls a fricken legit submission on a BJJ black belt under Wander Braga, and not just some big striker guy who's a turtle on his back and Brock gets hated for.... beating a legit MMA artist, like an MMA'ist, and beating said legit MMA artist at his own strength (BJJ).... :confused02:


One word, steroids...from the looks of your avatar you would know all about it...:thumbsdown:


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I think Brock def gets the short of the stick with sponsors. Instead of TapouT, Affliction, Condomdepot.com he has deathclutch (lame) and Jack Link's (delicious). How hard should it be for the UFC Heavyweight champ to get a real good sponsor? I mean, affliction could easily make a bad ass brock lesnar shirt incorporating the swordick on his chest with some wings and grim reaper skulls.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

GKY said:


> If it is true however, I may have to change my prediction on the Brock Carwin fight.


Why would Brock's submission skills affect the outcome of the Carwin fight? There are only 2 likely outcomes for that fight: Carwin lands the big shot and wins by T(KO) or Brock takes Shane down and turns his face into Hamburger Hill.



3DLee said:


> I think Brock def gets the short of the stick with sponsors. Instead of TapouT, Affliction, Condomdepot.com he has deathclutch (lame) and Jack Link's (delicious). How hard should it be for the UFC Heavyweight champ to get a real good sponsor? I mean, affliction could easily make a bad ass brock lesnar shirt incorporating the swordick on his chest with some wings and grim reaper skulls.


I wouldn't be surprised if Jackslinks and Condomdepot were bigger companies than Affliction/Tapout.

Additionally I'm pretty sure he is sponsored by Warrior International.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrr Brock is big...hurrrrrr

God so many people here are being so thick. How hard is it to realise that Lesnar has skill? If this is true, VERY impressive effort by Brock, hope he tears through Gonzaga and in all seriousness, Fedor as well.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought it was common parlance that alot of people dismiss the fact that Lesnar has skill. That's why we've seen about 20 threads titled 'Look at this 700lb monster, OMFGZ BROCK BEATER??!!!!???ONE!!!!1'.

Still not been confirmed by a reputable site, but if it is true then it proves that Lesnar has been working real hard on his BJJ. Can totally see Brock ending the Carwin fight with a flying scissor heel hook tbh.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

And in other Breaking News, Alistair Overeem passed a steroid test.


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> No other sites are running this and this website doesn't sound official or reliable.
> 
> I highly, highly doubt this happened.


^^^^ This


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I really doubt this is true, but if if it was....oh man..


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

If he did submit Gonzaga thats great! It shows hes learning jujitsu but anybody whos been practicing jitz for a while knows that sometimes you get a submission in on a higher level practicioner than yourself. I grappled with a brown belt from brazil and got a lucky submission over him but in the course of the night he subbed me 4 or 5 times. So a sub over gonzaga just means hes getting better which I knew he would. Its a natural progression for a top level wrestler to easily tranform into a decent submission wrestler. Brocks only gonna get better! watchout!


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Uh Oh, Lesnar is going to submit everyone now! He made a BJJ World Champion in Gabriel Gonzaga tap out, give him Mir again so he can knee bar him..

LAWL, I don't believe it. Its not on any other site, so if it comes up somewhere else then maybe I’ll consider it.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hold on guys, MMAbay just confirmed it. It's true. WAR LESNAR


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

I call shenanigans. Total BS.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

GKY said:


> Believe it when a legitamate source with a working link says it's true.
> 
> If it is true however, I may have to change my prediction on the Brock Carwin fight.


carwin has a number of submission victories, I don't think he's a slouch in that area, but with the power he has in his fist he just doesn't seem to go there anymore


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

3DLee said:


> I think Brock def gets the short of the stick with sponsors. Instead of TapouT, Affliction, Condomdepot.com he has deathclutch (lame) and Jack Link's (*delicious*). How hard should it be for the UFC Heavyweight champ to get a real good sponsor? I mean, affliction could easily make a bad ass brock lesnar shirt incorporating the swordick on his chest with some wings and grim reaper skulls.


very.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Very impressive if this is true. I dont like hearing the term Gabriel Gonzaga "World Champion in BJJ" like he is nowhere near the best BJJ practioner in the world or even at his weight class. He may have won previous tournaments but at this time he is not the world champion. I have never really even been that impressed with his BJJ in MMA.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

There was a pic of him and Gabriel rolling on his wikipedia, with a summary of the exhibition. Now it's taken down. That's suspicious...


Maybe it was a demo event like when Randy and Fedor rolled?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> There was a pic of him and Gabriel rolling on his wikipedia, with a summary of the exhibition. Now it's taken down. That's suspicious...
> 
> 
> Maybe it was a demo event like when Randy and Fedor rolled?


Actually yeah i saw that picture yesterday and it showed Brock securing a kimura/chicken wing type lock but it was at a very odd angle.

Just had a look and the whole section saying that it had happened has been removed so god only knows at this point whether its true or not.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

here's the picture:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

footodors said:


> here's the picture:


Doesn't look like Gonzaga to me. To pale and not hairy enough.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

That's not Gonzaga.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like it was at Brock's training camp. Also looks like it could have been any of these guys, especially guy in the middle.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Seriously, why would Brock do an exhibition grappling match with Gonzaga? That doesn't strike me as something he'd even think about doing.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

MUCH bigger than the picture I saw which was only a thumbnail yeah thats DEFINITLY not Gonzaga unless he bleached his skin recently...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Looks like it was at Brock's training camp. Also looks like it could have been any of these guys, especially guy in the middle.


Looks like its most likely the dude to the right of the guy in blue...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

While I'm sure the Gonzaga thing is false, Lesnar does train his submissions regularly. He just hasn't been comfortable enough to use them against the top level competition he's been fighting. It will be pretty entertaining to see him when he does finally get a hold of a limb, with an idea of what to do with it.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I bet Lesnar wore a cup


I call B.S. on this one.

You know he wore at least two cups. Exhibition or not you gotta protect the boys.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

lagmonkey said:


> You know he wore at least two cups.


Why, did he need one for the junk on his chest?


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> Bottom line, "look at the score board," he's the champ. You can hate all day, but simply put, "look at the scoreboard." All your "MMA purist" uppity crap is saw dust in the mouth at the end of the day.



Better to have saw dust in the mouth than roid rage on the brain.


----------



## mmafreak93 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... That is scary. Brock would kill Fedor. Best HW in the world.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Their camp is full of monsters, Lesnar doesn't even look big next to all those guys.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

The Kimura is a move that would be very easy for Brock to do on pretty much anyone, like he is freakishly strong and it is basically a strength submission, not one some of the small JJ guys pull off regularily, its usually from strong wrestlers and Fedor. I dont think Brock would have much trouble pulling Kimuras on top HWs if he got the right position.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Hoping to see him do a slam like the one at 2:10 on Carwin.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

smokelaw1 said:


> Why, did he need one for the junk on his chest?


nice. i was waiting for someone to say it.


----------



## sutemiwaza4tw (Sep 18, 2009)

Bob Pataki said:


>


I thought that kimura pix looked familiar.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Reality Check said:


> Brock truly is the best heavy weight in the world right now. He's on another level than fedor. Honestly it would be a waste of his time to fight somebody like fedor, the fight would end in 10 seconds.
> 
> And hes just getting better.
> 
> Brock > *


Wow. You should check your own name.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

3DLee said:


> I think Brock def gets the short of the stick with sponsors. Instead of TapouT, Affliction, Condomdepot.com he has deathclutch (lame) and Jack Link's (delicious). How hard should it be for the UFC Heavyweight champ to get a real good sponsor? I mean, affliction could easily make a bad ass brock lesnar shirt incorporating the swordick on his chest with some wings and grim reaper skulls.


Gee, I wonder if that has something to do with the meathead dissing UFC's biggest sponsor after UFC 100. The moron should get Joe's Sh1t Shack as his sponsor.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Looks like it was at Brock's training camp. Also looks like it could have been any of these guys, especially guy in the middle.


Wow... I feel bad for totally discrediting Arum's comments about skinheads in the UFC now.

He was wrong about the UFC totally, but seemingly right about certain camps.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

^^Is that the cast for Season One or Season Three of "OZ?"



Tomislav III said:


> Wow... I feel bad for totally discrediting Arum's comments about skinheads in the UFC now.
> 
> He was wrong about the UFC totally, but seemingly right about certain camps.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> ^^Is that the cast for Season One or Season Three of "OZ?"


I think I see Vernon Schillinger's son on the left side.


Oh, and for whoever talked about the size of Lesnar's camp. I'm highly doubting he's going to be that in-shape fighting guys who are even pudgier than Roy Nelson


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It's like white aryan resistance meets hometown buffet... ;-)


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> Hoping to see him do a slam like the one at 2:10 on Carwin.


That one of the things we haven't gotten to see yet from Lesnar. A nice big Matt Hughes slam.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

FredFish1 said:


> And in other Breaking News, Alistair Overeem passed a steroid test.


Shocking, isn't it? He must have trained SO HARD to put on 40 pounds of muscle in 6 months.... /end sarcasm


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

How legit is this site?

I have a hard time believing Lesnar submitted Gonzaga in 50s ...


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

Im not saying anything good or bad about brock until after the carwin fight.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

Tomislav III said:


> Wow... I feel bad for totally discrediting Arum's comments about skinheads in the UFC now.
> 
> He was wrong about the UFC totally, but seemingly right about certain camps.


Is there a particular tattoo you're talking about, or are you just saying that because they're all white? I assume that you're saying that the camp is racist, I am interested in hearing why you say that.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

ash said:


> Is there a particular tattoo you're talking about, or are you just saying that because they're all white? I assume that you're saying that the camp is racist, I am interested in hearing why you say that.


You aren't familiar with the history of the skin heads, are you?


It was mostly a joke anyways.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

its scary knowing an animal like that learns so fast.


----------

